# Summer cake competition a very cheeky ask!



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

OK

my boys have entered a Summer cake competition at Confection Perfection where I did my cake decroating trianing. The photos are up on ******** on thier page and the cake with the most likes tomorrow wins a £50 goody bag.

Could I be really cheeky as I know so many people on here and ask if anyone is on ******** could they please click on the link below and like the photo. You may have to like confection perfections page first, but you can unlike it again once you liked the photo.

http://www.********.com/chrissmith.brownowl23/posts/197870390279521?notif_t=like#!/photo.php?fbid=199221253475702&set=pu.107587582639070&type=1&theater

THank you everyone

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

